# Castamuck?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Haven't had one yet this year. Anybody interested in getting out for one soon? We could do it at TCC Portsmouth or there are some big fields at the City Farm in Newport News near Menchville High School. Who's up for it?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Im there!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt would it. Can't remember the last time the heaver came out to play.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm good for early saturday morning at TCC.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, not much response to this at all. Supposed to be nice this weekend too. 

I might be able to come out for a while Saturday morning, but the wife and I have a prior engagement in Richmond that afternoon. I reckon about 10:30 or so would be cool.

Anybody else coming out?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

oh, didnt know you were talking THAT soon.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I might be interested in meeting you over there Saturday Terry. I'm no caster like some of you guys, and I've never casted in a field. I would like to know how far I'm throwing. I live around 20 minutes or so from the school, over in Great Bridge, so just let me know for sure when you decide to go. I'll definitely be game for something in the morning if I don't go fishing on my buddy's boat. Would it make any difference if I threw sinkers, or do I need to rig up something else? I've never thrown in the field, so I don't know what you guys are throwing. Just let me know something.

Ryan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Lip Ripper said:


> oh, didnt know you were talking THAT soon.


Well it doesn't have to be that soon, and we can have more than one.  Howsabout we have one for y'all that are up the road a ways towards the end of the month? Perhaps the 21st or 28th? 

We can still get some folks out this Saturday I reckon. 

Mud you out there? We need someone to measure the field!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> I might be interested in meeting you over there Saturday Terry. I'm no caster like some of you guys, and I've never casted in a field. I would like to know how far I'm throwing. I live around 20 minutes or so from the school, over in Great Bridge, so just let me know for sure when you decide to go. I'll definitely be game for something in the morning if I don't go fishing on my buddy's boat. Would it make any difference if I threw sinkers, or do I need to rig up something else? I've never thrown in the field, so I don't know what you guys are throwing. Just let me know something.
> 
> Ryan


Throwing sinkers is fine. I usually just tie on an 8 or 6 and let 'er rip. Some folks had tennis balls, etc. Really up to you. As for never casting in a field, it's pretty humbling when you see how far you actually cast. A lot of "I can throw 500 feet into a headwind with 8nbait" guys get humbled by the tape pretty quick.

The up side is you'll more than likely learn a whole lot and will pick up some distance by learning from the other guys out there. Catman32 helped me out on my foot movement big time last year.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I may be game too Terry. What time do those usually kick off? Yeah Mud, where you at? I hear you got a heirum of rods that follow you out there. 

Ben


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Throwing sinkers is fine. I usually just tie on an 8 or 6 and let 'er rip. Some folks had tennis balls, etc. Really up to you. As for never casting in a field, it's pretty humbling when you see how far you actually cast. A lot of "I can throw 500 feet into a headwind with 8nbait" guys get humbled by the tape pretty quick.
> 
> The up side is you'll more than likely learn a whole lot and will pick up some distance by learning from the other guys out there. Catman32 helped me out on my foot movement big time last year.


Yeah, I'm not one of those guys that thinks he can cast real far and all that. I'm still fairly new to throwing a conventional, and I know I don't have a real good setup like you guys are going to have. All I have is my little 30sha matched up with a tica, but hey, ya have to start somewhere. The main thing I want to do is maybe get some tips from some of you guys, and hopefully learn some better casts and techniques. So far I haven't noticed a considerable difference in distance between myself and other guys casting from the pier, but as you said, I know the field will be humbling. It's really hard to guess distance from the pier, and I haven't been doing anything but a "regular" cast. I ought to be able to learn quite a bit from you fellas. I guess I'll bring some 8,6, and 5 ounce sinkers. If I'm not fishing Saturday, you can count me in!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

There will probably be more people interested Terry, but all the p&s members are up in the open forum hanging out with Ballbuster,,,, I mean Postbuster.... Around how long are you thinking about staying out there??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, he's pretty entertaining. I'm ornery tonight so I'm eggin' it on. Shooter's gonna crack out the whuppin' stick if I don't quit it. 

As for different rods and such, I'll have a couple 1569's out there with me, and there are usually a bunch of other sticks out there with just about any reel you hear about on here. I'll have a Blue Yonder, 6500 C3CT HS-mag, and a Saltist 30H. 

I'll probably be out for an hour or two.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah im out and around but cant make it this weekend. If you guys go to TCC try to get the upper field and shoot towards the woods. good luck


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hell maybe I'll be the long caster this time with you not there! 

Need to find a way to measure the field though. Anybody got a wheel?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, if things work out OK I might be able to show up and drink coffee and talk about how I use to be able to cast long ways  and if nutten else I will drag out my 100 ft tape,, anyone have flags or orange cones?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i think i might come out there for a stretch been needin to do somethin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I can snatch up some flags or something from Lowe's I reckon. Surveyor flags ain't expensive. A 100 pack is like 4 bucks at Lowe's. The wife and I will be out there around 10:30.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I can snatch up some flags or something from Lowe's I reckon. Surveyor flags ain't expensive. A 100 pack is like 4 bucks at Lowe's. The wife and I will be out there around 10:30.



Yall got a date set yet?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yall got a date set yet?


I think he's looking at this Saturday Al.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Weather permittin' and this flu bug don't kill me....gonna dust off the rust and meet up.

Confirm the date and post on the calender.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Whereya doin' it?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Reckon the set time right now is this Saturday at 10:30 for the folks who can make it this weekend. Need some more folks to chime in on a date in the future to accomodate some of the out of town folks. I tossed out the 21st or 28th and nobody has said anything.

Darren it'll be at the TCC campus in Portsmouth. First exit off of the MMBT.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys mind if I play along ? gonna be nice out, and gettin close to spring, time to stretch the long ones.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Grassyarse Terry


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

blakester said:


> You guys mind if I play along ? gonna be nice out, and gettin close to spring, time to stretch the long ones.


No! Everybody but you! 

Come on out man. The more the merrier.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thankx Im in.............should be fun.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*We might come on down*

If I can't fish might as well toss a few


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

well ifn its that early (10:30) I may make it there long enough to measure out the field


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

id like to join!

lord knows i could probably use some pointers. my OTG feels solid but muscle isnt a compensation for technique. ive got plenty of muscle, so i know where i need improvement. lol. but this weekend isnt good for me, ive got work and im waiting on my magnets so i can static mag my avet. without it, i know how the day will end. ha.

but count me in for future events. have funy guys.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Entropy said:


> id like to join!
> 
> lord knows i could probably use some pointers. my OTG feels solid but muscle isnt a compensation for technique. ive got plenty of muscle, so i know where i need improvement. lol. but this weekend isnt good for me, ive got work and im waiting on my magnets so i can static mag my avet. without it, i know how the day will end. ha.
> 
> but count me in for future events. have funy guys.


u might beable to tame it down with the spool drag on that reel they cast good if u tightin it all th way down then goin up 1 maybe 2 clicks... that might help ya altl


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Terry, are we talking about the same place as last time? I think I caught that big tree to the right twice. I wonder if it's still biting? I should be there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Terry, are we talking about the same place as last time? I think I caught that big tree to the right twice. I wonder if it's still biting? I should be there.


Yes, but we'll probably be at the other field so we can cast towards the trees instead of the water. It was a little iffy with those folks walking around down there last time. If we cast towards the trees in that first field on the right, we should be cool.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

wild sidearm said:


> u might beable to tame it down with the spool drag on that reel they cast good if u tightin it all th way down then goin up 1 maybe 2 clicks... that might help ya altl


true, i was playing with that myself. 

but the preset knob is for the drag specifically, id rather not put unneeded wear and tear on a brand new reel. i have to work anyways, so no worries. magging it will take all of 10 minutes and ill be ready for the next outing.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> Terry, are we talking about the same place as last time? I think I caught that big tree to the right twice. I wonder if it's still biting? I should be there.


where is it that you guys usually get together?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Yes, but we'll probably be at the other field so we can cast towards the trees instead of the water. It was a little iffy with those folks walking around down there last time. If we cast towards the trees in that first field on the right, we should be cool.


Hitting the people by the water was the least of my worries! I couldn't think of a safer place to be if I was casting come to think of it!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in for Sat @ 10:30ish. Gotta get there before the soccer games start. Actually, that didn't stop them last year did it?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Entropy said:


> where is it that you guys usually get together?


College DR exit just south of the MMBT. Head west a short distance to the TCC campus. You'll see the fields.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yall aint allowed to yell Border patrol this year,, half the AC kept running for the woods


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Yall aint allowed to yell Border patrol this year,, half the AC kept running for the woods



 That's funny!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blake you gonna be out there? i'd like to make ya feel bad!


whos down to drive a korean from RVA?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck i leave my feelings at the house, im there.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont make me bust out the finger trap.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> Good luck i leave my feelings at the house, im there.


i'd definatley like to make it, haven't thrown the heaver since wheelers tourney. i'll try and see if crawdaddy and any of the boys can make it


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Look foward to seein u guys, hope yall make it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Terry, what line are you using on most of your reels right now? I'm getting ready to run up to the shop and slap some new line on my SL-X30SHA for tomorrow.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Gonna hafta catch up with you guys next time....got a HO' ride to troll fer some sissy fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> Terry, what line are you using on most of your reels right now? I'm getting ready to run up to the shop and slap some new line on my SL-X30SHA for tomorrow.


Abu's are running 14 lb, Saltist is running 17. Sufix Tri on all.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

My neighborhood shop doesn't have the sufix tri. We'll have to run by OE2 before I head out to the college tomorrow and see if they have it. Any other recommendations if I can't find the sufix tri?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Gregs bait shack usally has some Tri Plus,,,, and on a side note, I might be bringing my secret weapon to show yall boys how to cast


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Gregs bait shack usally has some Tri Plus,,,, and on a side note, I might be bringing my secret weapon to show yall boys how to cast


Geritol?


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Sufix Tri Plus in stock

thanks Shooter!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> Sufix Tri Plus in stock
> 
> thanks Shooter!!


Told ya we wouldn't forget about ya.


B-Tard-O,,, see it's comments like that,, that will get ya in "The Book" and typen in pink and on The Old mans bad side


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'll have to give Greg a call then and see if he has it. Greg, I've been by your shop before, but around how far are you from the TCC Portsmouth campus? Do you have the Suffix Tri? I saw you were looking at the thread so I thought I'd go ahead and ask.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I might be bringing my secret weapon to show yall boys how to cast


You gonna drive all the way up here to pick me up?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sgt_slough said:


> you gonna drive all the way up here to pick me up?
> 
> :d :d


:d lmao


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Told ya we wouldn't forget about ya.
> 
> 
> B-Tard-O,,, see it's comments like that,, that will get ya in "The Book" and typen in pink and on The Old mans bad side


As long as you don't put me in the same corner as Jeff.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

yes I have it

not to far

where in Chesapeake are you?

the corner of Airline Blvd and Victory (beside Pep Boys)
1/4 off 264


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> yes I have it
> 
> not to far
> 
> ...



Stopped by Greg's last year on the way to TCC to pickup 2 spooled, ready to cast Saltists...so yes, it is on the way


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Greg's Baitshack said:


> yes I have it
> 
> not to far
> 
> ...


Greg, I'm in Great Bridge. It takes me around 20-25 minutes to get to your place if I remember right. About how long of a ride is it from your place to TCC Portsmouth?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Last question, which field at TCC should I be meeting you guys at? If you guys could just give me an idea of what to look for, that would be great. I'm probably going to get there a little early.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> Last question, which field at TCC should I be meeting you guys at? If you guys could just give me an idea of what to look for, that would be great. I'm probably going to get there a little early.


Look for a bunch of guys standing around holding their rods. 

Errr, wait...

Actually, when you drive in, it'll be the first big field on your right once you pass the big brick entranceway.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Look for a bunch of guys standing around holding their rods.
> 
> Errr, wait...
> 
> Actually, when you drive in, it'll be the first big field on your right once you pass the big brick entranceway.


I'll see you guys out there tomorrow Terry. Let's see if I can throw something past the 30 feet mark!!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just another thunk- As it's 'sposed to be a nice day, I'm planning on taking a trout rod and heading for Sandbridge for a brisk walk south. Anyone else thinking the same?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

basstardo said:


> As long as you don't put me in the same corner as Jeff.


How'd I get dragged into this???


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Should I bring my camcorder out to the castamuck????


Shooter,,,,,, you have mail.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, I'm gonna try and get to the casting field with the kids tomorrow.

If anyone's in on the terminal tackle group buy, I can get yer cash there.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Neil, if you are heading down call me, truck has a flat tire and all my reels are broken down with no line so I will have to cast Shooters and hit line that has never seen the sun.

Other wise yall have fun and humor Shooter when he starts to give you casting advice...


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

don't think i'ma goina be able to make it truck problems...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> How'd I get dragged into this???


Grins and giggles. 

I dunno. I've had too much to drink.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> Should I bring my camcorder out to the castamuck????
> 
> 
> Shooter,,,,,, you have mail.


Wife is bringing video and still shot cameras. We got it covered. 

Didn't get the marker flags though, so somebody else get that!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Made it to my first castamuck, and had a blast!!! There were quite a few folks out there, and it was good to put some more faces with the screen names. Wish I didn't have to leave so early, but hopefully I'll be able to stay longer at the next one. I've definitely got a lot of work to do on my cast with the conventional. I'm behind the pack right now, but ya have to practice to get better. It was one of my first times throwing on a field, and I was only throwing around 100 yards give or take a few yards(I know,,, don't laugh too hard). Not too disappointed though because that's about where I thought I'd be at. You definitely feel like you're throwing further on the pier and surf. Once I get my technique down I'll be able to give it more of a punch later. Blake and a couple other guys gave me some pointers. Thanks for that fellas. Terry's wife took some video, so it will be cool to see how that turns out. I kind of wish I had taken some video because i like to mess around with the editing and whatnot. Quite a few people showed up, and it was good times!!!!! Nice meeting everybody, and I can't wait for the next one!!

Ryan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

For those of ya that missed it, we had a heck of a good time out there. We had some good casters out there today, and a boatload of people showed up which was cool. Gotta get on the road to Richmond in a minute, but I'll have the video up tomorrow hopefully, along with some pictures too. Good meeting all the new folks out there, and thanks a bunch for the goodies Ben.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Dang Ben. I saw you with those goodies over there, where were mine at??? lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Like has been said before,, heck of a good time with a good bunch of guys and even this old man didn't do to bad,,, best part was I didn't have any blow ups unlike some of them young snots. I still say my reels felt like they were holding back, thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

So who hit it the farthest? Don't worry Drawinout, I was on the short end of the casts last year and you are right, there are a lot of guys out there who can really bang it and give good advice. Glad all had fun. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The kids and I had a great time. 

We couldn't have asked for a better day, and it was good to see my friends.

I'm just glad I was able to hang with the big dogs out there. If I can get within a few yards of the fat guys like Catman and Blake, I'm doing all right. I was even able to hang with that Basstardo guy who has a distinct advantage with his 6'10" frame, 6500 reel and 12lb line. 

Let do it again soon.

Shooter - practice, practice, practice. 

Chuck, when the hell did you learn to cast so well? I remember fishin' with you on Ocracoke a few years ago and you weren't hitting your casts like you were today??? Did you gain some weight, too?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Had a great time today , and nice to put some names to some faces, felt good to stretch the long ones. Drum season is a comin!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

DANG I guess I need to go on a diet.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Blake and Keefer*



Newsjeff said:


> The kids and I had a great time.
> 
> We couldn't have asked for a better day, and it was good to see my friends.
> 
> ...


He hangs with the big dogs skinny guy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like a good time.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

drawinout said:


> Dang Ben. I saw you with those goodies over there, where were mine at??? lol


Theres plenty to go round Ryan, have to get ya the next time buddy. :beer: It was definatley a good Sat. a.m. and nice to put some names and faces together. Coming from someone who has done 90% of his fishing cheating on the boat I would surmise that anybody fishing on the pier beside that crowd would get their feelings hurt. I mean talking about bombing it out there, my god, some of those cast were just ridiculous! Especially that tall bastardo, hell by the time he walked all the way out to pick up his weight he looked like a midget. And this guy for those that haven't him is 6'10"! Hell, I thought he left, then 20 mins later he'd walk up with a weight in his hand. Good times guys, good times. I'm already looking forward to Kelly's BBQ, I had to stop at Bennets Creek Farm Market and get some afterwards. 

Ben


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you Out Sick for my goodies, can barely wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

*Blake*

Your Welcome Trout Slayer, hope that stuffs your style. Enjoy. 

Ben


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It was a splendid time. Good to get out and see people. There's some good casters out there. Clay, feel bad about not calling you, but I was waiting for Neil to call back


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> It was a splendid time. Good to get out and see people. There's some good casters out there. Clay, feel bad about not calling you, but I was waiting for Neil to call back


Well that was a waste of time...


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Jeff, when Blake and Keifer are outfishin you 10 drum to 1, its time to start throwin harder!!! 

Chuck


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry I missed it but will attend the next one with my new toys as it sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

blakester said:


> Thank you Out Sick for my goodies, can barely wait!!!!!!!!


Videos are going up now. Blake, when Ben gives us the word go, we'll have to crack a few of them open. Get up at Trashmore or something to throw.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Videos are up in the Distance Casting forum.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

damn i wish i would have made that i deff wanna get to the second one!!


----------

